# Disaronno



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

I had this beautiful amaretto for the first time just recently on the rocks and I must say it's one of the most delicious drinks I've ever had... It's like liquid dessert, but lighter. Soooo smooooth. Anyone know any good drinks to make with this, or do you prefer it plain on the rocks?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i prefer it on the rocks, but they do make an amaretto sour (i don't know how to make it though).

i've had some stuff in europe that's just been outstanding, but i don't know what it was. love that stuff. an old place i use to eat had an amaretto nutt ice cream and the owner would put an extra shot of it in there for me...


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.drinksmixer.com/search/?q=Amaretto&d=1&p=1

this is a search i did at a great drinks website


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

You will find that no other Ameratto compares. Over the rocks is ok, but tends to delute drink. I pour mine into a glass w/ice, then pour it back out into a brandy sniffer type glass. Gives it to you chilled, w/o deluting.

It is fantastic over Vanilla ice cream, too. A sour would be the liquor, with a jigger of whiskey sour mix (buy it in bottle @ grocery store), then add sprite or 7-up to taste. You might work w/ amount of sour mix to get the taste you prefer.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Great plain / rocks.

Also:
I forget what this is called. Toasted Almond maybe?
Basically a white russian with amaretto instead of vodka:
equal parts (approximately):

amaretto
kahlua
milk


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

If you leave the vodka in it's called a toasted white russian.


----------



## HAZMAN (Jul 2, 2005)

Just had some these the other day, kind of an island style drink.

3 parts pineapple juice 
1 part white rum
1 part southern comfort 
1/2 part disaronno
shake with ice,pour over ice, garnish with a cherry


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Basil said:


> I had this beautiful amaretto for the first time just recently on the rocks and I must say it's one of the most delicious drinks I've ever had... It's like liquid dessert, but lighter. Soooo smooooth. Anyone know any good drinks to make with this, or do you prefer it plain on the rocks?


I have never had any. But I want to. Especially since that hot ass chick in their commercial. hehe


----------

